# Sharptails around Tschida



## mburgess

8) Anybody hunt Sharptails around Lake Tschida?. I'm looking to hunt these a little more this fall and I have talked with a few people that have told me there are many sharptails in that area. When I hunt sharpys it seems like when I'm looking for them I can never find them. When pheasant season opens up I'm finding them all over the state. They are tricky little buggers.
Also does anyone hunt the Turtle Mountains for ruffies? Sounds like they are down in their cycle, but this year it sounds like they maybe making a little rebound. I know that area very well, grew up in Rolla, but never hunted ruffies. Didn't have a dog when I was a kid. I'm like every upland game hunter. Want to get my dog into every bird I can get him into. Season is right around the corner.


----------



## skyball

There is sharpies around Tschida, not a haven though.

I haven't been up in the Turtle Mtns. for about 4 years, but the last time I was there we got 4 without trying to hard. Tasty little guys, I should get up there again.


----------



## mburgess

How are the Little Missouri National Grasslands? I've hunted pheasants out west but have never ventured into the national grasslands for sharptails. I'm sure it is big country out there and I wouldn't know where to start. I'm sure they are out there in plentiful numbers though.


----------



## dakota_native

if you are looking for sharpies tschida is a good place, other good places include the bottineau area, always hunt there every year, get our limits most of the time, like everything else ya have to walk to find them though, ya can't just drive around. if ya want any more info email me at [email protected]


----------



## David S Proffitt

The National Grass lands are great for the sharptails, okay for pheasants, and generally not crowded. I've hunted them for several years and every year find new areas.


----------



## BenelliBlaster

mburgess
I havn't hunted for Ruffies in a couple years but had some friends that went out this past year and had some success. The best hunting I have had is on Wakopa WMA just west of St. John. Get out on the hiking trails with a dog and be ready to shoot fast. I have heard the same thing about the grouse numbers. Might be a good year?


----------



## Dick Monson

We used to hunt the grasslands for sharptails, a classy bird that is under rated. Hit the buffaloberry patches when it gets warm, as they seek the shade. They will fly into the wind so watch the direction.


----------



## prairie hunter

Above 80 degrees and the Buffalo Berry patches in the Grasslands are filled to the brim with sharptails. Nothing can be easier.

Then a front comes through. 50 degrees and windy. Nothing can be much more difficult.

Hunted Tschida once and the Nat. Grasslands more than several dozen times for grouse. Both are good. Early season better than later (typically).

Warning for dog lovers: prickly pear (sp?) cactus is everywhere and really tough on a dog's feet. Good boots are a good idea. Snakes are present - but based on my experience concentrated in the fall - find one rattle snake and you are likely near a couple dozen (winter dens?).

While I am a dog lover - do not really need a dog for early Grassland hunts. Heat, cactus, and occassional snakes - let him lie for the weekend.


----------



## mburgess

I don't know Tschida area very well. Is this area open to public hunting and are there a lot of buffalo berries in that area. I do have some family in Glen Ullin but none of them like to hunt prairie grouse. They call them Prairie Carp. Why I don't know? I think they are a fun bird to hunt early on in the season and can really sharpen up a pointing dog. Their taste is not objectionable.


----------



## prairie hunter

I agree. Cooked right they taste great, but compared to pheasants they are not as tasty to those not used to eating wild game.

Baked til dry covered in salt and pepper is not the way to cook sharptails. Not good really for any wild game for that matter.


----------



## mburgess

I spoke with a wildlife biologist and he said the North unit of the grasslands has a higher population of sharptails than the south also said there are less hunters in that unit as well. Said along Lake Sakakawea the has the highest concentration on Sharpies in the state.


----------



## mburgess

Not much of a goose hunter but went out on the opener. Don't really know what I'm doing honestly, but saw a ton of Sharpies around the Arrowwood Refuge here in Stutsman county. Most along edges of stubble fields and flowers or beans. My goose call must have sounded like a dying goose. Only thing I called in was a coyote looking for an easy meal! That should get a laugh out of some one on this board.


----------

